# Dog lovers



## MasterArtMason (Oct 20, 2017)

Hey everyone, my name is Art, I am a Canadian lifetime martial artist now living abroad in Brasov Romania. No I have no Romanian blood. However since moving to Romania almost 2 years ago I have become a dog junkie. Right now I have 4. 2 Huskies, one that thinks he is a husky, and what I believe to be a lab/greyhound mix. 

Any other doggie lovers?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 20, 2017)

We currently have 3 (and a half). The largest is a 75 lb. Newfoundland/Chow mix. Then there's a 73 lb. Pittbull/Lab mix. Then a 9.5 lb. Dachshund. Oh, and the "half"? A 24 lb. cat who sometimes thinks he's a dog (as contrasted with the 15 lb. cat who knows damned well she's a cat).


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 20, 2017)

Yes, I have two dogs, a boy and a girl, brother and sister, about 11 months old now.  Adopted mutts who were given up by their previous owner because she could not take care of them and the pet shelters are currently full due to hurricanes and other natural disasters.  They replace another two dogs, also brother and sister, whom we adopted in North Carolina, where they were found with the rest of their litter in a garbage dumpster at 10 weeks old.  They lived long and happy lives with us and passed away from natural causes not long ago.  We will always have dogs in our lives, and we prefer mongrels who are rescue dogs, unwanted and unloved except by us.


----------



## MasterArtMason (Oct 20, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Yes, I have two dogs, a boy and a girl, brother and sister, about 11 months old now.  Adopted mutts who were given up by their previous owner because she could not take care of them and the pet shelters are currently full due to hurricanes and other natural disasters.  They replace another two dogs, also brother and sister, whom we adopted in North Carolina, where they were found with the rest of their litter in a garbage dumpster at 10 weeks old.  They lived long and happy lives with us and passed away from natural causes not long ago.  We will always have dogs in our lives, and we prefer mongrels who are rescue dogs, unwanted and unloved except by us.



That is wonderful I love hearing adoption stories. All of mine are former street dogs . The picture below Thor, the little one thinks he is a Husky was left with us at 6 weeks. The white one, Alpha who is an Arctic White Wolf Husky mix became like mom to him. She was abandoned 2 years ago on the mountain here. Gandalf I adopted in Bucharest last February. He was beaten so bad he lost an eye. The grye one, Floki is 5 months old. Him and his brother were left on our door at the beginning of summer. One died of parvo


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 20, 2017)

MasterArtMason said:


> That is wonderful I love hearing adoption stories. All of mine are former street dogs . The picture below Thor, the little one thinks he is a Husky was left with us at 6 weeks. The white one, Alpha who is an Arctic White Wolf Husky mix became like mom to him. She was abandoned 2 years ago on the mountain here. Gandalf I adopted in Bucharest last February. He was beaten so bad he lost an eye. The grye one, Floki is 5 months old. Him and his brother were left on our door at the beginning of summer. One died of parvo



Bless you for giving them a loving home, for a short or a long time.

Here are mine at the moment.

Thaddeus:





Dinah:


----------



## MasterArtMason (Oct 20, 2017)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Bless you for giving them a loving home, for a short or a long time.
> 
> Here are mine at the moment.
> 
> ...



Those are beautiful pictures! My girlfriend here is dog crazy also and has 2 huskies. From the issues I have scene here over the years in Romania I would never go to a breeder. The government has worked hard to fix thr stray dog problem but still much more needs to be done. 

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## donald1 (Oct 20, 2017)

dogs are amazing!  im sitting next to one one now while typing this message. a Chihuahua. shes a rescue dog. i wish i could send a picture but i dont have any on my laptop . might just have too post one later.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 20, 2017)

1/2 Cane Corso Mastiff + 1/2 Lab






And her Horde of Juvenile Delinquents


----------



## ShortBridge (Oct 20, 2017)

Nancy


----------



## Tames D (Oct 20, 2017)

Kona is a Keeshond/Husky mix.
Sinatra is Irish Setter.


----------



## MasterArtMason (Oct 20, 2017)

Fantastic! I love the pictures!


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 21, 2017)

MasterArtMason said:


> Hey everyone, my name is Art, I am a Canadian lifetime martial artist now living abroad in Brasov Romania. No I have no Romanian blood. However since moving to Romania almost 2 years ago I have become a dog junkie. Right now I have 4. 2 Huskies, one that thinks he is a husky, and what I believe to be a lab/greyhound mix.
> 
> Any other doggie lovers?



I'm a cat & a dog person. I'm an all-animal person, really. All animals gravitate towards me. The most stubborn, I've found to be are horses. They're very unpredictable at times; some times more so than any cat or dog species (it will differ from one person to the next); whether it be wolves, lions, tigers, or domesticated cats & dogs. I think it's because I've experienced more accidents with horses than I have with dogs & cats (I still love & respect them though). 

I prefer big dogs (in particular Rottweilers, Pitbulls, Bullterriers, Boerboels, Dobermans, German Sheperds, etc). 

Cats - Any.


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 21, 2017)

MasterArtMason said:


> That is wonderful I love hearing adoption stories. All of mine are former street dogs . The picture below Thor, the little one thinks he is a Husky was left with us at 6 weeks. The white one, Alpha who is an Arctic White Wolf Husky mix became like mom to him. She was abandoned 2 years ago on the mountain here. Gandalf I adopted in Bucharest last February. He was beaten so bad he lost an eye. The grye one, Floki is 5 months old. Him and his brother were left on our door at the beginning of summer. One died of parvo



The hybrid is gorgeous! I'm so jealous right now!


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 21, 2017)

How do we post pictures on this site?


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 21, 2017)

My Boerboel (South African Mastiff). She passed away in 2015. I would've liked to buy two male Rottweilers, but our current houses aren't made for big dogs, there's no terrain & it would not be fair towards them. 

My dad, however, likes Dachshunds. New addition:


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 21, 2017)

Off topic, but cute. Lion cub...


----------



## MasterArtMason (Oct 21, 2017)

Tarrycat said:


> The hybrid is gorgeous! I'm so jealous right now!



She is wonderful. She is very much wolf in behavior compared to the Husky, but she loves people. Especially woman. My daughter in law is coming to Romania to visit tomorrow and I know Alpha will not leave her alone


----------



## MasterArtMason (Oct 21, 2017)

Tarrycat said:


> How do we post pictures on this site?



I link them from my website.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 21, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> 1/2 Cane Corso Mastiff + 1/2 Lab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has a wonderfully goofy face, CB.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 21, 2017)

Okay, I’ll have to post some pics now, too. I’ll have to hunt the up off Maria’s FB feed For now, I present Sir Isaac. He thinks he’s a dog, so it counts.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 21, 2017)

Tarrycat said:


> My Boerboel (South African Mastiff). She passed away in 2015.



Mastiffs are my favorite.  Our Cane Corso Mastiff passed away last year.



gpseymour said:


> She has a wonderfully goofy face,



Well it fits her because she is very goofy.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 21, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Mastiffs are my favorite.  Our Cane Corso Mastiff passed away last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it fits her because she is very goofy.


Goofy ones are my favorites. My newfie mix is known as the goofy newfie. I don't think his goofy face is as good as hers, though. That tongue kind of tops it off.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 21, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Okay, I’ll have to post some pics now, too. I’ll have to hunt the up off Maria’s FB feed For now, I present Sir Isaac. He thinks he’s a dog, so it counts.


Let's try this again...


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 21, 2017)

Off topic, but cute. Lion cub...

View attachment 21074


CB Jones said:


> Mastiffs are my favorite.  Our Cane Corso Mastiff passed away last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it fits her because she is very goofy.




Their farts are the WORST though... LOL! . At least ours had that problem. Mastiff's are very loyal dogs. The Boerboel is a bit unpredictable with strangers, I'm not sure if you also find that to be a common Mastiff trait?


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 21, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Let's try this again...



He's so adorable! I've never seen a cat in person acting like a dog.... I'm familiar with Maine Coons acting like dogs? Lol.


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 21, 2017)

Tarrycat said:


> The Boerboel is a bit unpredictable with strangers, I'm not sure if you also find that to be a common Mastiff trait?



They can be.

Mastiffs bond really close with their families and in return become very protective of their families and homes.

They typically are very friendly but also very protective.  

They naturally will fight to the death to protect their families.  It's what makes them such great family guard dogs.  Good with kids also.

Our mastiff and now her puppy (the goofball pictured above) has a panic attack when my son gets on the school bus every morning.


----------



## Tarrycat (Oct 21, 2017)

MasterArtMason said:


> She is wonderful. She is very much wolf in behavior compared to the Husky, but she loves people. Especially woman. My daughter in law is coming to Romania to visit tomorrow and I know Alpha will not leave her alone




Lol. My brother's girlfriend has a hybrid, & she's absolutely in love with my brother. She wants all of his attention, & if she doesn't get it, she cries (wolf-like sounds). She can't stand him giving the other dogs attention! It's like she's imprinted on him, now she owns him! 

I know that they need a lot of space, right? At least that's what I've read & seen on television. They say that if they don't have enough space to roam, they start to wreck things in your house, or they dig holes under fences, crawl underneath, & then run away. 

A lady that studies wolf behaviour says that wolves only bond with their owners by exploring with them, i.e. taking them for long walks & such. Domesticated dogs will always show affection & will always bond with you given any circumstance, but wolves will only do that, given the above scenario? How true that is, I'm not certain. I don't own wolves myself. Perhaps you will know?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 21, 2017)

Reid, doing what he loves best:





Twitch before she got chubby:





Cooper in his natural state (if I sit down on the couch, I have almost 5 seconds before my lap is occupied):





Phoebe and Reid before:





And after:


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 21, 2017)

Tarrycat said:


> He's so adorable! I've never seen a cat in person acting like a dog.... I'm familiar with Maine Coons acting like dogs? Lol.


He goes out with the dogs, begs for attention like the dogs. He sounds like a cat and looks like a cat, but I'm not convinced. I think we confused him - he's too big for cat collars, so has to wear a dog collar.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Oct 21, 2017)

My buddy Rowdy. 






Rowdy trying to convince Lucy to play. 






Tom and Lilly






Lucy with her mother Zoe






Lilly again, proving that cats have NO concept of personal space...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CB Jones (Oct 21, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> Lilly again, proving that cats have NO concept of personal space...



Apparently she has no sense of smell either...


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 21, 2017)

Dirty Dog said:


> My buddy Rowdy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love the pet invasions, DD!


----------



## Danny T (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 22, 2017)

Danny T said:


> View attachment 21077


That is a sweet face. Not spoiled at all, I assume.


----------



## Brian King (Oct 22, 2017)

Our Pyr Collie mix in the backyard last winter


----------



## Brian King (Oct 22, 2017)

And proving she is an indoor Pyr


----------



## Brian King (Oct 22, 2017)

She is small for a pyr but large for a border collie weighing in at 110lbs. She was a rescue and highly recommend the breed of dog. VERY protective of my wife and our home. Here she and my wife prepare lunch


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 22, 2017)

Brian King said:


> And proving she is an indoor Pyr
> View attachment 21080


She's gorgeous. And clearly also not spoiled.


----------



## donald1 (Nov 4, 2017)

It took me a while. just got new phone recently. didn't have any photos on laptop. ￼ but anyways that's snowball down there...


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 4, 2017)

My dogs are only 14 weeks old. Both are between 1.5 lb - 1.7 lb.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 5, 2017)

donald1 said:


> It took me a while. just got new phone recently. didn't have any photos on laptop. ￼ but anyways that's snowball down there...View attachment 21105


Snowball looks ready to steal your new phone. I'd be very careful.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 5, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> My dogs are only 14 weeks old. Both are between 1.5 lb - 1.7 lb.


Puppy teeth!


----------



## Buka (Nov 5, 2017)

Puppy breath!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 9, 2017)

My 2 little Yorkies.

20171109_202839.mp4


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Nov 10, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> My 2 little Yorkies.
> 
> 20171109_202839.mp4


They really get excited about the Feud.


----------

